# Rest in Peace, Sabu



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I had to let Sabu, my 13+ year old Black Pug, go today. That was not on my mind at all this morning when I dropped her off at the vet. I was even a bit embarrassed, because she was a social butterfly at the clinic, greeting people and getting petted while she roo-roo'd at them. I thought, oh, I just over-reacted I guess.

She had been a little off her food, and had vomited twice. It turns out she had the beginnings of aspiration pneumonia caused by a tumor wrapped around her gall bladder and other organs. It was so big that it was affecting her breathing and caused the aspiration. Her stomach was full of food which could not move into her intestines.

My vet called it an example of a benign tumor with a malignant outcome. It was pressing her internal organs together and forward, and was not in a position for removal. I left work right away (thank God for understanding bosses and co-workers) and headed to the clinic.

They closed her up and brought her out of the anesthesia so I could hold her and say goodbye. I told her the story of how she came to live with me, and the beautiful little Pug in a picture that I fell in love with. I told her I loved her and that she was the best girl ever. I kissed the top of her head and rocked her.

i held her and cried with my vet as we put her to rest.

I am so grateful to have had her almost 13 years, and I am going to miss her terribly. She was such a quiet, little girl but her presence in my house was huge.

My heart is broken into a million pieces.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

I am so very very sorry for your pain. As so many here, we do know how painful it is. Thoughts and prayers with you.

Pat


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I am so terribly sorry for your loss


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so so sorry for your heartbreak. Hugs.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this. Rest in peace little Sabu.


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

Godspeed Sabu. Hugs to your mom.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry..


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I am so very sorry, but glad you were there to help her through.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Linda, I'm so very sorry for your loss of Sabu. It's never easy to say goodbye to a beloved pet. Thinking of you...


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Sabu.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Linda*

Linda: I am so very sorry about Sabu!
I added her to the Rainbow Bridge List!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-15.html#post6195722

It is hard when you find out they are gravely ill so suddenly-I found out that way with Smooch, too!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Sabu.

Godspeed precious girl.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

I am very sorry for your loss of Sabu. Pugs are such a great breed and happy go lucky. My in laws always have one in their pack and they have all been wonderful.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sabu has been so much a part of the forum dogs since before I joined. Saying goodbye them after 13 plus years of constant love is horribly difficult. I am so sorry about this loss- we are losing this generation and it is hurting. What a lot of fun and happy hours they gave before leaving.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. 

RIP sweet Sabu...


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. If you believe as I do, you'll see her again.


----------



## shortnsweet47 (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm very sorry for your loss. we just had to put our BELOVED SADIE down on dec.14th 2015 for bladder cancer. it was awlful. I know what you are going through. thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I am so sorry to see this. Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So sorry for your loss of dear little Sabu. It must have been quite a shock.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

I want to add my condolences and thoughts and prayers. RIP Sabu


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I am just so sorry to hear about your loss of Sabu and your heartache. She must have been a special girl to have held her own in a home full of Goldens. Sending you hugs....


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

My heartfelt condolences on the loss of that precious little face. The longer we have a beloved dog, the harder the heartbreak when they leave. Hugs to you, and may your sweet memories help ease your grief.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. It always hurts so bad, and it doesn't have to be a golden to make our heart cry.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart just aches for you. Making that last call is never easy, no matter how obvious it is that the decision is the right one. And then there's the emptiness that follows.

Often when grieving I reread a favorite piece by playwright Eugene O'Neill, written to comfort his wife after the death of a beloved dog: The Last Will and Testament of Silverdene Emblem O'Neill. I hope you find some solace in his words.

Peace be with you, as it surely is with Sabu.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers are with you at this terribly sad time. That picture of Sabu is precious.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I am so sorry to read of the loss of your beloved Sabu. What a gorgeous girl she was.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

I just read about your loss. I am so very sorry Sabu had to leave you. Let us cry on each other´s shoulder to get through the sadness. I´m sure our fur babies are already starting their christmas feast on the other side. We can´t let them down by being miserable, can we? Hugs to you.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Im sorry for your loss.


----------

